# Shooting some darts !



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

darts made from masonry nails .. tempered steel ... fly really nicely.. the fletchings are from a old broom head bristles ... thx









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I hope to make and shoot some pana darts... but I just have not worked up the courage.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> I hope to make and shoot some pana darts... but I just have not worked up the courage.


Ya buddy I hear u .. it's kinda nerve racking when u start .. just be smooth and they do the rest ... dont flip the frame.. let it fly naturally .. once u get the feel .. it's super cool !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Like


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You just happen to be a braver man than I! Good shootn buddy


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Awesome buddy..I'm having so much fun with these at the moment thanks to your vids.. keep it up man


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to make and shoot some pana darts... but I just have not worked up the courage.
> ...


Well, I am glad you told me. I cannot flip the frame any more... and I thought you had to. So when I am making knives or working metal again I am making some darts.

Do you need ttf or is ott workable? I think sling darts could be a good game for me and brothers and darts in the winter at Dad's shop.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wicked as always mate. I too thoght you were putting a flip on that, good thing I read the comments lol! Im also wondering if you prefer OTT or TTF for this? TTF is more accurate for me but I suspect OTT might be a touch more comfortable. I want that flight path as far away from my hands as possible lol! Really putting the hurt on that target eh? *long whistle* haha

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Wicked as always mate. I too thoght you were putting a flip on that, good thing I read the comments lol! Im also wondering if you prefer OTT or TTF for this? TTF is more accurate for me but I suspect OTT might be a touch more comfortable. I want that flight path as far away from my hands as possible lol! Really putting the hurt on that target eh? *long whistle* haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Go Frameless

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked as always mate. I too thoght you were putting a flip on that, good thing I read the comments lol! Im also wondering if you prefer OTT or TTF for this? TTF is more accurate for me but I suspect OTT might be a touch more comfortable. I want that flight path as far away from my hands as possible lol! Really putting the hurt on that target eh? *long whistle* haha
> ...


No thanks JR, I need my hands for work lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah, but going frameless ensures that you will not get to destroy a nice frame!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

These dartvideos are cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Like


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Wicked as always mate. I too thoght you were putting a flip on that, good thing I read the comments lol! Im also wondering if you prefer OTT or TTF for this? TTF is more accurate for me but I suspect OTT might be a touch more comfortable. I want that flight path as far away from my hands as possible lol! Really putting the hurt on that target eh? *long whistle* haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks bud !! .. I definetly like ott for shooting darts !! .. just seems to work better .. and oh ya.. they hit with authority!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> These dartvideos are cool


Thank you My friend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

